# HDD Spin Up Time? HDD Defekt?



## Erzbaron (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

heute morgen hat Windows mich mit einer netten Fehlermeldung begrüßt und zwar wollte Windows mir erzählen das meine Festplatte defekt sei und ich UNBEDINGT Daten sichern müsste ...

Also hab ich mir mal HD Tune runtergeladen da mein Rechner eigentlich absolut tadellos funktioniert ... und siehe da, HD Tune zeigt mir "Spin Up Time" failed an ... sh. Screenshot

Was hat das nun zu bedeuten? Ist meine Festplatte jetzt defekt pder nicht? Ein Scan hat nix ergben ...

Achja meine Festplatte ist eine ca. 6 Monate alte Samsung Spinpoint F3 mit 500GB


Danke für eure Hilfe 


edit: Wobei mir auffällt das mein Rechner irgendwie länger braucht um zum Beispiel Ordner zu öffnen ... oder bilde ich mir das ein??


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juni 2010)

Das Interpretieren dieser Werte ist nich ganz einfach - eine Faustregel ist: je tiefer ein Wert, desto schlechter steht es um die Festplatte. Ein Ernstfall steht unmittelbar bevor, wenn ein Wert den Grenzwert ("Threshold") unterschreitet.
Das ist bei dir nicht der Fall, sollte also noch OK sein.
Dennoch ist das im Auge zu behalten, lieber mal häufiger testen.
Möglich ist aber auch, dass es ein Auslesefehler ist. Musst die Festplatte mal abklemmen und dann wieder anschließen, oder neu formatieren oder im anderen Rechner testen.
Kabel OK?


----------



## poiu (25. Juni 2010)

beim booten meckert das Bios nicht ? 

kabel  und vielleicht in einem anderen PC die HDD mal smart auslesen wie quanti schon vorgeschlagene hat.


----------



## riedochs (25. Juni 2010)

Auf SMART nicht verlassen. Zur Sicherheit kannst du mit dem Herstellertool testen


----------



## Erzbaron (25. Juni 2010)

Hey,

danke für eure Antworten 

@ Quanti

Die Platte ist recht frisch formatiert ... aber abklemmen und das SATA Kabel wechseln werde ich probieren

@ piou

Beim Booten ist noch garnix ... wie schon geschrieben, die erste Mitteilung kam von Windows ...

@ riedochs

Die Samsungherstellertools sind leider nicht so das wahre ... vorallem unterstützen die meisten die F3 Serie nicht 

Meint ihr es lohnt sich das Firmwareupdate aufzuspielen um "Problemchen" zwischen mit der SB850 auszuschließen?


----------



## [Bur4n] (28. Dezember 2011)

Hey zusammen, 

Ich muss das Thema leider noch mal aufwärmen. Bei mir hat sich nen Samsung SP2514N scheinbar verabschiedet mit dem gleichen Symptomen. Ich kann zwar auf die Platte noch zugreifen, aber die Daten die drauf sein sollten werden einfach nicht angezeigt - und das obwohl unter den "Windows Eigenschaften" die Kapazität genauso angezeigt wird wie vorher. Die Daten sind sehr wichtig da sie kein zweites Mal gespeichert wurden! Wie kann ich sie retten?

Greetz Bur4n


----------



## Voodoo2 (28. Dezember 2011)

2 ten PC anschliesen oder ebay ne baugleiche ersteigern platine aus tauschen oder   (ab zum fachman )


----------



## [Bur4n] (28. Dezember 2011)

Hab sie schon an den zweiten angeschlossen, sogar intern. Sie war vorher in einem Multimediagehäuse von Auvisio (ich weiß, Scheißmarke) Gleiches Problem. Ich kann halt ganz normal mit der Platte umgehen (neue Ordner erstellen, datein draufkopieren, geht alles) Aber die Daten die drauf waren sind einfach nicht zu sehen... Ich frag mich wo die hin sind, zumal ja angezeigt wird das die 160GB noch drauf sind. Wurden die Sektoren von der Platten einfach freigegeben? Wie kann ich das rückgängig machen? 
Die Daten sind halt echt wichtig...


----------



## [Bur4n] (28. Dezember 2011)

Hab versucht mit Recurva "gelöschte Dateien" zu finden. Nichts. Also wurden die Sektoren auch nicht einfach freigegeben? ich versteh halt nicht wo die Daten hin sind obwohl die Kapazität anzeigt als wären sie noch drauf.


----------



## watercooled (28. Dezember 2011)

Spin up Time hat doch was mit dem Lesekopf zu tun? Deswegen wird auch langsamer zu gegriffen!


----------



## [Bur4n] (28. Dezember 2011)

Meinem Wissen nach ist die Spin Up Time die Zeit die benötigt wird um die Platten auf die Normgeschwindigkeit zu beschleunigen. Ist dann aber das gleiche Ergebnis, nämlich das langsamer zugegriffen wird. Ich weiß auch ganz ehrlich gesagt nicht warum deswegen die Dateien nicht mehr angezeigt bzw. aufgefunden werden können. Der Smart-Wert hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit diesem Symptom zu tun... Wäre cool wenn es noch jemand gäbe der so ein Problem hatte und seine Daten dann wiedergefunden hat.^^


----------



## [Bur4n] (29. Dezember 2011)

Also die intensivere Suche nach Daten hat nichts gebracht. Kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären wie so etwas von ein auf dem anderen Tag passieren konnte ohne das die Platte bewegt wurde? Ich weiß, das externe Gehäuse und sein Controller von Auvisio sind nicht gerade zuverlässige Produkte. Dennoch, irgendwas muss die Platte ja dazu bewegt haben die Daten als nicht mehr vorhanden anzusehen. Kennt jemand vielleicht noch ein Programm was solche Daten auslesen und wiederherstellen kann?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [Bur4n] (29. Dezember 2011)

Nach weiteren Recherchen wurde wohl durch die Fehlerüberprüfung die ich mit XP durchgeführt hab, CHK-Dateien erstellt. Diese selbst sind nicht sichtbar. Ich hab von ihrer Existenz nur mitbekommen, da ich auf verdacht mal Antivir hab drüber laufen lassen - es soll scheinbar ein VB Virus ähnliche ******* anstellen. 
Jetzt ist die Frage wie bekomme ich aus diesen nicht zu sehenden Dateien die alten wiederhergestellt? Das Programm dechk2 hat nicht funktioniert, weil es auf dem erwähnten Datenträger keine CHK-Daten gefunden hat.

//Edit: xD hier wurde doch tatsächlich ein Fluch zensiert xD xD xD


----------



## Abductee (29. Dezember 2011)

kurzes offtopic: warum mit fat32 formatiert?


----------



## [Bur4n] (29. Dezember 2011)

Die meisten externen Platten werden mit FAT32 formatiert, ich denke wegen der Kompatibiltät zu Äppel... Die hier war es auch und es wurde vor gebrauch leider nicht geändert.
Ich muss mich rechtfertigen: Ist nicht meine Platte sondern von einem Familienmitglied, der <ironie>widererwartend</ironie> nicht so viel Ahnung von PCs hat...^^

Jetzt heißt es Scherben zusammenkehren und Vase wieder zusammenkleben -.-


----------



## [Bur4n] (29. Dezember 2011)

So, also ich bin jetzt ein Stück weiter gekommen. Nachdem ich die "geschützten Systemdateien einblenden" lasse, hab ich die *.chk Dateien gefunden. Ich kopiere sie gerade, da aber wie schon geschrieben, die SPIN UP TIME so extrem schlecht war, überträgt das ganze mit 1,2 MB/s und das ist bei 126GB nen ziemlicher Zeitaufwand -.-
Später werde ich diese *.chk-Dateien mit dem Programm aus dem Tutorials-Forum (CHK Dateien wiederherstellen @ tutorials.de: Tutorials, Forum & Hilfe) umwandeln in die alten Formate. Wenn ich damit nicht weiter zurande komme verwende ich das bereits erwähnte deCHK2.

Drückt mir die Daumen.


----------



## Voodoo2 (29. Dezember 2011)

das mit der ist relativ haubtsache du bekommst deine daten wieder      (und das ohne teueres einschicken zum fachman etc )


----------

